# Pearwood Finish



## bower4311 (Jun 19, 2013)

Hey first post here,

I am working on a project now, I'm 20 years old and I cut a lot of firewood, but also dabble in woodworking. I have made a couple cutting boards and now I'm making something a little different. It's going to be a coat rack out of a tree. I cut a 4-5" DBH what I think is a pear tree. I am getting that confirmed but I'm pretty sure. Let's just assume it is a variety of pear. I couldn't find much at all on the net about finishes for pear. What am I looking at here? It is very light when dried and sanded (small branch). At first wanted a dark colored wood, but I just cut this pear down because it was leaning and dead in the center a little. I googled pear woodworking and I see some dark pieces and some light pieces. I like the light look with a shining finish, but I like almost all darker finishes. 

Where am I looking with this? I know literally nothing when it comes to finishes. I saw somewhere tung oil, but I wasn't sure if there were some do's or don'ts with this. What will produce a lighter color and what will produce a darker one? I can set up a piece to test too, I just don't want to buy many different finishes to find the right one.

Thank you in advance.


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

Pear wood finishes easily with ordinary oil base stains or waterbase stains. You could use aniline dye in alcohol (methanol), or waterbased dyes. You could just use a pure oil finish, but that doesn't offer much protection.

As for topcoats, you could use any of the film type finishes...shellac, oil base varnish, oil base polyurethane, lacquer, conversion varnish, waterbase polyurethane.























.


----------



## jsei555 (Jun 17, 2013)

Wow that's all amazing wood work for me because i see that in these woods work is done in very decent way..Which furnish oil are you used to made these woods?


----------

